# beach camping



## azlin66 (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking to go camping on the beach. anyone know of a place besides cumberland island?


----------



## Gumswamp (Jul 7, 2011)

Hunting Island State Park in S.C is a good place.  Just hard to find a spot at the last minute unless some else cancels.  Go to the South Carolina State Park web site to take a look.  Good Luck !


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure if your up for the drive but North Carolina's outer banks have some excellent beach camping...and you can even drive your 4X4 out on the beach itself, no dragging your cooler, fishing rod and beach chair...doesn't get any better than that.

http://www.outerbanks.org/accommoda...mpgrounds/affordable_vacation_campgrounds.asp


----------



## CampingNut (Jul 13, 2011)

try camping on the gulf in destin ,fla,
the sites are close, but your right on the beach.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 13, 2011)

Ft. Clinch State Park in Fernandina has a campground on the beach.


----------



## collardncornbread (Jul 21, 2011)

Try Gulf Shores alabama. Lake Shelby, Is a fresh water lake with bass and bream, and it is a two minute drive to the gulf. There is a park with lots of camp sites.


----------



## stowe (Jul 21, 2011)

St Andrews State Park at the end of Thomas Dr in Panama City Fla


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Ocean Lakes in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Dec 13, 2011)

Voted by Dr. Beach as two of the best beaches in the country...St. Joseph Penninsula (T.H. Stone Memorial State Park Florida) and St. George Island Florida state park. Great surf or bay fishing too.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 19, 2011)

St Joseph Penninsula State park, SE of Panama City, has beach camping. But it is a ways away from anything. Make sure you have everything you need before you go there, or it's about a 20 mile drive to a store.


----------



## 93yj242 (Dec 20, 2011)

x2 on the outer banks!!!


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Dec 20, 2011)

Henderson Beach State Park or Topsail Campground both in Destin Florida.


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 20, 2011)

Lakewoood myrlte beach s.c.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Dec 24, 2011)

Bob Shaw said:


> St Joseph Penninsula State park, SE of Panama City, has beach camping. But it is a ways away from anything. Make sure you have everything you need before you go there, or it's about a 20 mile drive to a store.



I've never done St Joe's park, but there are several at my office that do it several times a year, so it must be a good spot.  From what they tell me, Bob is right about making sure you have all your supplies before you head out there.


----------



## Phoelix (Jan 5, 2012)

Just be sure to pitch your tent BEHIND the farthest beached driftwood (don't ask me how I know).....


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 6, 2012)

I always like Edisto Island State park. You can camp with in feet of the actual beach and it has a goo dclean friendly atmosphere. Easy to access and fishing in the surf or in the creek and marsh in the rear. Look it up on SC State parks list.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> I always like Edisto Island State park. You can camp with in feet of the actual beach and it has a goo dclean friendly atmosphere. Easy to access and fishing in the surf or in the creek and marsh in the rear. Look it up on SC State parks list.



Shhhhhuuuuuush!


----------

